# Coatings for a brand new MTB



## C-Max (Oct 1, 2015)

I'll soon be talking delivery of a Cannondale Trail 1 MTB, the paint is a black matte finish. Are there any coatings out there to protect the paint and components ? Or could I just put a layer of car wax, ie Collinite 476s on the paint and components ?



Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## bigalc (Aug 7, 2014)

I'm getting a Cannondale with a matt finish too this weekend.
I am sure you can get waxes and sprays just fot matt paintwork.
As for the components i will lubricate well and spray with water repellent.
Muc off do a good bike spray for the components and the pink bike cleaner is superb and safe on disc brakes too.


----------



## C-Max (Oct 1, 2015)

bigalc said:


> I'm getting a Cannondale with a matt finish too this weekend.
> I am sure you can get waxes and sprays just fot matt paintwork.
> As for the components i will lubricate well and spray with water repellent.
> Muc off do a good bike spray for the components and the pink bike cleaner is superb and safe on disc brakes too.


Is this the stuff ?

https://muc-off.com/collections/bicycle-step-1-clean/products/nano-tech-bike-cleaner

https://muc-off.com/collections/bicycle-step-2-protect/products/bike-protect

Which lube will you be using ?

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## dholdi (Oct 1, 2008)

C-Max said:


> Is this the stuff ?
> 
> https://muc-off.com/collections/bicycle-step-1-clean/products/nano-tech-bike-cleaner
> 
> https://muc-off.com/collections/bicycle-step-2-protect/products/bike-protect


Good stuff, both of those products.



C-Max said:


> Which lube will you be using ?


Oh er !!!


----------



## C-Max (Oct 1, 2015)

Is this not the same as the protectant.

https://muc-off.com/collections/bicycle/products/mo-94

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## bigalc (Aug 7, 2014)

http://www.wiggle.co.uk/muc-off-dry-lube-120ml/

http://www.wiggle.co.uk/muc-off-wet-lube-120ml/

Bought both of these.


----------



## bigalc (Aug 7, 2014)

C-Max said:


> Is this not the same as the protectant.
> 
> https://muc-off.com/collections/bicycle/products/mo-94
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Has more lubricant in it.


----------



## C-Max (Oct 1, 2015)

Ok. Thanks. Halfords are doing 3 for 2 at the moment. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## nichol4s (Jun 16, 2012)

Waxaddict do a bike frame coating I've got it in my Planet X carbon road bike and it seems to be keeping it a lot cleaner must have some anti static properties in it too, very easy to apply and around £12 I think also available from halfords.


----------

